# Slicing up one big image and turning it into smaller squares?[Photoshop]



## LearningCode (Dec 21, 2010)

One quick question.
Long time since I opened up Photoshop and I cannot, for the life of me, remember how to split a big image up into little squares and save the squares as individual image files.

I can vaguely recall the procedure as:
1) Use slice tool
2) Save for web and devices
3) ???
4) You now have your image as many itty bitty pieces

But I can't get it to work and google ain't workin' for me =/
Anyone knows how to do this?

It's supposed to turn an image like 'Rectangle.png' into: 
Rectangle_1.png
Rectangle_2.png
Rectangle_3.png
Rectangle_4.png
Rectangle_5.png
..
....
......

And when you put the many images together, they form the image of Rectangle.png..


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 21, 2010)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=photoshop+slice


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 21, 2010)

If that worked, I wouldn't be asking here =/
Maybe a more specific link would help?

I checked the first 5 links and no solutions that worked for me came up.
Hence, the topic =x


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 24, 2010)

Bump

Still can't get it to work despite lots of attempts <.<


----------



## StachuK1992 (Dec 24, 2010)

LearningCode said:


> If that worked


 It does. Click the first link.


google said:


> Select the slice tool in the toolbox.
> Click and drag over the area you wish to make into a slice.
> Release the mouse button - Photoshop automatically creates the necessary number of slices, with the active slice highlighted.
> Using the slice select tool, you can move and resize slices by dragging inside a slice, or by dragging the handles.


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 24, 2010)

I'll take a screen-shot..







[EDIT]
As you can see, no visible slices appear.
And when I try and save, I get the original, unsliced, picture.

[EDIT=2]
I thought that it might have been because I had 480 slices..
So, I tried with two slices.

Still nothing =/


----------



## Zarxrax (Dec 24, 2010)

Try pressing the "toggle slices visibility" button right there :fp


----------



## LearningCode (Dec 24, 2010)

There ya' go:


----------



## darkerarceus (Dec 25, 2010)

Is that a tileset for Rpg Maker XP there????


----------

